# can anode rod keep tank going indefinitely?



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

probably the answer is nobody really knows. but occasionally, customer wants dual anode tank (Rheem). question is, does anyone have good info, based, if nothing else, on discussion with mgfr/engineer/etc, that the second anode rod significantly extends tank life? and does anyone have good info as to whether keeping anode rod replaced as needed, would extend the tank life indefinitely? and also, what effect sediment build up would have on the anode's protection of the tank below the sediment.

probably the answer is nobody really knows. but thought i'd ask.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

I know a guy that owns many rentals, he changes the anode in all his heaters every 2 years. Call it what you want but all his heaters are over 15 years old and no failures yet.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe not forever but the protection afforded by an anode rod certainly helps...

On my saltwater boat I put new anodes on the prop shaft, and rudder, every year and they stay like new, I can tell you that I've seen the results of a single season on boats where the owner didn't do that, and I can tell you the results weren't pretty...

Anodes are cheap corrosion protection period!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

stecar said:


> I know a guy that owns many rentals, he changes the anode in all his heaters every 2 years. Call it what you want but all his heaters are over 15 years old and no failures yet.


 do you think he uses aluminum ones from home cheepo? Or magnesium rods from somewhere?


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

One of our customers has a huge condensate tank on the steam line, we replace it every year
Things got to be 25 years old


----------

